# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  The most painful thing you have ever endured.

## ParadoxOwl

*So...what is the most painful thing you have ever endured in waking life or in a dream?*

I once got the flappy bit between the thumb and the hand stuck in a badly designed plastic toy...it hurt so bad.

Pretty boring story I know lol, your turn.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Weeell since you asked. I was pepper sprayed in the face for training in the Coast Guard. That felt like someone flung a frying pan full of sand heated over an open fire into my pried open eyeballs. It actually felt gritty. But, that was the second or more like third worst pain I have ever felt. Second most would be getting stung by a Portuguese man-o-war in the Bermuda Triangle on my first patrol on a swim call. The toxin traveled through my lymph system, I went into anaphylaxis shock. I felt like I was being stung all over my entire body over and over again for about 3 or 4 hours.

The worst pain is pain flare-ups from fibromyalgia, which I think is caused by a spinal injury combined with chronic fluoride poisoning. Over the past three years, I have felt every type of pain in random places in my body. My muscles always ache, my joints become inflamed, I get cramps, shooting pain like a needle being jabbed into me, and stinging pain like being stung by wasps. The worst thing about it is, people think I am making this shit up, because I look fine. 

I have felt pain in dreams, but I usually turn it off.

----------


## DreamscapeGoat

Two things, both in waking life:

Dropped a 10-pound bowling ball on my foot.

Nearly broke my nose on a skateboard (I don't go near them anymore).

EDIT: 





> Second most would be getting stung by a Portuguese man-o-war in the Bermuda Triangle on my first patrol on a swim call.



Oh god, those things are everywhere here.  I'm terrified to go in the water because of them.

----------


## Original Poster

I can't pick just one.

I got road rash on my palms three times. Each successive time, the scabs tore off making the wound even larger. The final time, a friend wrapped it in gauze. I then neglected to remove the gauze and it sealed with the scab. Nerves regrew into the gauze and I was forced to rip them apart in order to remove the gauze. I felt each nerve splinter as I exposed veiny, bright pink tissue. I still have the scars.

On an emotional level I was also forced to endure the girl I was really into fucking this other dude while I was in the same room just a week after she took my virginity.

And most recently I was attacked by two guys and beaten within an inch of my life. They broke my nose and fluid built up under the lining of my cartilage. The doctor had to make an incision and drain out the fluid then stuck packing material up my nose to keep the incision open so it would continue to drain for five days. The worst part of that experience, though, was the betrayal that went along with it. It's too recent in my memory to talk about yet though, I haven't processed it all. But it's the reason I'm off the road and living back at home atm.

----------


## gab

Biting down on exposed nerve in a tooth that later required root canal. Monthly abdomen pain that made me wanna climb the walls.

And if someone tells me that emotional pain doesn't hurt as bad as physical, I'll punch his clock in.

----------


## Narwhal

I can't decide which was worse,
when I was 13 and my leg just popped out of socket and pinched a nerve or some shit and my bitch ass mom wouldn't come get me she yelled from down street to get up, so my sister had to walk me back home and pop it in socket.

My conch to conch industrial, the piercer said "crunch crunch" right before he did the two punctures, and it did exactly that, crunch crunch.
0614121437_01.jpg

When I caught the swine flew and after all the pneumonia, aching weak body, vomiting from the motion of just trying to relieve my aching bones, my fever baked my brain so bad I was hallucinating that my shoulders and elbows were glowing soft yellow and I was going to tell my sister that I know how to be cured, I have to get four men to stand on my powers glowing spots. I was just fucking loopy. Almost died, but my sister helped me because mommy don't care.

and the most recent was my ripping my toe nail off because I can't walk over a dog fence properly 
0116141952_01.jpg


But they only mildly hurt as I have a high tolerance for pain, and my body goes into to shock fast when confronted with injury, so I guess my dead corpse vomiting was the worst.





> Biting down on exposed nerve in a tooth that later required root canal. Monthly abdomen pain that made me wanna climb the walls.
> 
> And if someone tells me that emotional pain doesn't hurt as bad as physical, I'll punch his clock in.



Ah yes I agree, emotional and mental pain has hindered me in life far worse than physical. I only know how to nurture physical pain.

----------


## Original Poster

There's a reason people undergoing emotional pain cause for themselves physical pain. It's alleviating.

----------


## Whatsnext

Ulcerative Colitis pain, feels like someone stabbing me in the gut over and over, the ladies say it can be more painful than giving birth

----------


## JadeGreen

Middle School

----------


## crypticcello

The most painful things I have experienced in my dreams have to be when a crazy man stuck a potted cactus into my leg and having my hands viciously attacked by dogs. However in such situations I can easily make the threats disappear as feeling pain in a dream makes me lucid.

----------


## Eddydpyl

In a non-lucid dream I got my right arm cut off with a sword and it hurt as hell, then I woke up to see that I had fallen asleep on top of it :S
I'm pretty young so I haven't really had time to experience anything too painful. I once stabbed myself on the thumb when peeling an apple, it didn't hurt though.

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Talking of non-physical pain, the VERY stupid kid I was in primary school told my girlfriend to fuck off (basically ended that)...when school ended that day I went home, sat at the table in silence and thought for a few solid hours, probably cried as well. Also not sure if ADHD is a good enough excuse but I have it and it was so very bad in primary school. I still remember her smell to this day...so warming.

----------


## DreamyBear

I guess that my most annoying pain for me, got to be when I woke up one morning with a sharp pain in my right shoulder.And this happened after I've sleept one extra hour in the morning, but maybe that's just the karma for that extra hour of sleep :tongue2:  Anyway, It felt like I got a knife in my shoulder if I've moved it to much or fast, and this was going on for a month. 

I've got another quite wierd pain that strikes at me randomly a couple of times a year. And it's not staying long at all, maybe some seconds (thank god for that). And this pain is occuring in the side of my body. I dont remeber if I felt it at both sides but this pain is also like being stabbed with something. And I almost have to freeze myself to not make the slightest movement, because then the pain just gets intense. Well, I've learned at my own that breathing so the belly expands, works pretty good to make it disappear faster. :smiley:

----------


## puddlekins

Wow, you guys and girls have had some pretty painful experiences. 

For me, was probably when I got sick with some type of viral rash - it covered most of my torso. People don't know how you get it, and there's no known cure. So I just had to ride it out. It was extremely uncomfortable and itchy. Soap and warm water (including sweat) would irritate my body even more. So taking daily showers was a dreaded thing. Whole ordeal lasted for around 1 month. Then finally when the itchiness subsided, I got hit with the remaining symptoms of that illness - extreme nausea and massive headaches. Seriously, every waking second was occupied with headaches so just falling asleep was difficult. I felt like vomiting all the time even though I have very little to no food in my system. I could barely sit up, so even going to the bathroom (which was just next to my bedroom) was a difficult task. I had to lean against the wall and crawl just to make it.

Aside from that experience, I haven't had much physical painful experiences in my life. 
Emotional trauma, that's a different story, but I won't go into details.
I'm happy with my life right now. So no point in bringing up that kind of past.  :tongue2:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

I was being carried onto a coach and got my foot stuck on the handrail, I yelled pretty god damn loudly as my ankle got sprained by it...so I had that to deal with for a few weeks. I also fell of my bed in a sitting position head first hitting my fore-head straight onto wooden flooring, my god I cried so much. (I had no way of stopping it, I just watched as the floor got closer and closer)

----------


## Crow13

Hearing my recent ex-girlfriend whom I live with have sex in the room next to mine. (Emotional)

In a dream I was tortured, with red hot wires sawing off my ears. It felt as real as anything, and when I woke up needless to say I was grasping my ears.

----------


## Aristaeus

When I was about eight or nine years old, I accidentally got mine right pinkie finger slammed in a van door. Hard. Fortunately, the bone did not break, but the skin was torn so deeply you could see the bone. I was rushed to the hospital, where I got all the dead skin cut off and the finger cleaned and patched up. It took weeks for it to stop bleeding. When I finally removed the bandages, the entire nail came off--along with some more dead, dried flesh--exposing all the nerves underneath. For a while, mine finger just looked like this dented pink mass. The nail eventually grew back, but it came out a little weird. Mine finger has been noticeably deformed ever since.

Another time when I was under ten years old, I was wearing sandals and I accidentally shattered the nail on mine right big toe. There was a staircase outside this building. At the base of each step was an inch-deep gap. Mine foot accidentally slid across the marble and slammed into the gap, crushing mine toe nail. One day, whilst the wound was healing, a kid accidentally stepped on mine big toe whilst goofing off with some other kids, completely reopening the wound. I have not worn sandals ever since.

Since I was roughly sixteen, I have had this infection in mine breast bone. Every now and then, I get a sharp pain in mine chest, usually on the left side. It feels like someone just reached inside and squeezed. Sometimes the pain is so bad, I have a hard time even walking. The pain can last from a few seconds to over a minute. These episodes, for the most part, are unpredictable. At first, it freaked me out, but after going to the doctor and finding out what it was, I just deal with it.

I was also attacked in the street once, whilst I was out watching an astronomical event. Just a bunch of young punks looking for trouble. I have been bullied like that before, but what shook me up about the whole matter is that I kept thinking to mineself, "What if that had been a bunch of murderous lunatics?"





> And if someone tells me that emotional pain doesn't hurt as bad as physical, I'll punch his clock in.



Heh, cannot argue with that. And this is why I never get emotionally involved with other humans. What good does it do you in the long run?

----------


## Universal Mind

> Hearing my recent ex-girlfriend whom I live with have sex in the room next to mine. (Emotional)



That is one of my worst nightmares. The next time you break up with a girl, make sure one of you moves out right away.

----------


## snoop

> Weeell since you asked. I was pepper sprayed in the face for training in the Coast Guard.



I've had to do the gas chamber for the Army a few times before I got out, where they use CS gas (similar but supposedly stronger than pepper spray because it has another agent with it), but I never thought it was that bad. I think some people are naturally immune to its effects or less sensitive, because I heard stories of people literally having no problem in the gas chamber, and conversely I personally saw a lot of people freak out. I'm somewhere in the middle, if I took a big breath of it, it was terrible, but little breaths I was fine. They made us take our masks off and open our eyes so I know what it feels like on your face and in your eyes--it was a mild to moderate burning sensation for me similar to menthol but instead of icy, hot. My eyes just felt like I got some sweat in them, in a few minutes they stopped burning and I could see fine again.

As far as the most painful experience I've endured... I've got a high pain tolerance, so the only example I can think of was when my sister slammed a door as hard as she could on me when I was following her around when I was like 5 and I was running right for it. The faux-crystal knob cut me pretty good on the forehead and I bled a lot. I've also been hit in the head with a discus, but surprisingly enough I felt no pain from that. The only pain that really bothers me is the kind that is either chronic or lasts a few days. Anything else and I have too much adrenaline going or its gone too quick for it really to have hurt that bad, if at all.

edit:

I didn't think at all of emotional pain. Probably the depression that getting hit in the head with a discus caused about a year later down the road... that was by far the most intense period of my life and I have never since felt such hatred, disgust, sadness, melancholy, hopelessness, or such deep, deep emotional pain. It was like my soul or my psyche had been set on fire and for the first half of the year of that depression I was still burning, and the second half I had 3rd degree burns with no pain medication.

----------


## Iokheira

Let's see here. Probably jalapeno juice in my eyes or skidding about 15 feet on asphalt... picking out the little rocks in my ground-meat arm wasn't fun either.
Not great stuff but not nearly as bad as some of you guys.

Dream pain would be hands-down this: My teeth shifting into wolf teeth. My god, that hurt so bad every single time, so bad I couldn't even stay on my feet. Glad nothing that bad has ever happened IWL.

----------


## GenFalcon

I would have to go with celluitis the seond time i got it wasnt so bad but that first time was the most pain I have ever been in.  Its a skin infection by a bactriera but it affects your lymph nodes and inflames them.  Mine happend to be on my leg (on my shin) Now this rash isnt like a normal rash that just kind of looks red and is irritated.  It spreads and it spreads fast, it turns your leg or what ever spot into a big bubbling mess littereally it like acts like its burning your skin it leaves blisters behind nad is super hot.  I had a massive migran because of it causing me not to be abel to think.  When we went to the hospital i coudl feel every bump every eceleration every stopping motion the car made and it shot thousands of needles/ knifes stabbing into my leg.  We got there and I tried to walk in it was very difficult.  I put my leg out and put weight on it and those thousand knifes i Felt before was nothing...They basicly felt like they doubled if not trippled in size and was more of them.  I fell back down onto my seat and took a huge breath and stood up again I fought through the pain and wobbled into the ER and signed in my fiance following right behind me.  48 hours later of feeling the pain I was finnaly let go after i was on a antiboitoc drip that whole time.  4 weeks went by and I could still partly feel the pain and the blisters were there but slowly vanished as well.

----------


## Zhaylin

Interesting experiences!!  I couldn't imagine going through what some of y'all have!!!

First most painful was wrecking my bike when I was about 7 years old.  I had gravel under my skin too and the doctors scrubbed it out from my knees and stomach.
The next most painful was having my appendix nearly rupture.  That would probably be #1 out of all the pain I've ever endured.
Then there were my gallbladder attacks.
#2 was having my teeth pulled.  The majority of them were still healthy.  I went to see the butcher 4 different times and each time the numbing meds worked less and less.  He had to stand on the edge of the chair (the foot rest) when he pulled out one and I felt it completely.

Child birth doesn't even make my list of most painful experiences lol

I definitely agree that chronic pain is by far the worse.  Even if the pain itself is, say, only a 6 in the 0-10 scale, when it's chronic you don't get a break from it and that 6 feels like a 10.

One of the most emotionally painful was being disfellowshipped.  My husband was as well and he didn't understand the reasons why and was irritated, so I had to explain what the Elders were saying in hubby-speak.  I couldn't stop crying.  I don't think I've ever cried that hard or long in my entire life.  I understood and accepted the reasons why.  I was upset that it had come to that.
THE most emotionally painful time was having my kids taken away while I was in another state and learning about it from a babysitter over the phone.  I walked off into Atlanta City at something like 2AM and tried to slit my wrists.  My blade was too dull so I just made a mess of my arms and hubby has never gotten over it (that was over 6 years ago or so).

The worst pain I've felt in a dream was this one time I dreamed I was tossed from a suddenly braking car right underneath a train that was derailing.  I felt my head being crushed when the train fell on me.

----------


## Astaroth

Most painful thing happened three years ago when I broke my elbow. Or maybe when a rock hit my head and I had to get stitches without anesthesia.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I was up in the mountains clearing up dead trees that the beetles had killed. I was also pretty cocky with a chainsaw since I had been using one since I was 12 and I was cutting up the trees quite fast. I ended up letting the chainsaw fall to my side while the chain was still moving and it sliced right into my knee. I could feel as each tooth in the chain passed through my flesh and made my kneecap vibrate. I remember thinking that my knee was a lot easier to cut into than trees. 

 I had to get my first rib in my shoulder removed because it was pinching a vein and making blood clots form. I stopped taking the pain medication for a day while I went to hang out with some friends I hadn't seen in a long time. The pain was terrible, so I tried smoking weed to lessen it but that only intensified the sensation.

#1 The worst was a painful shit. It felt like someone was stabbing me in the stomach repeatedly, was bad enough that I passed out.

----------


## Athylus

Anotherdreamer, I had one of those recently. I can't remember what I ate, but wow... I just sat there staring at a blank wall for 10 minutes.

Most painful thing? Idk tbh. My dad had a heartattack, I nearly got electrocuted, and I broke my wrist. Girlfriend broke up, ehm... well tbh I've had it easy. I've punched someone in the face and got punched in the face, but punching someone hurt me more, lol. That was it really. Life is easy, isn't it?

----------


## Schmaven

It's a long one, sorry.  But it was a near death experience.

The most painful thing was almost dying.  I hadn't drank or smoked for about 3 years, then visited some friends for Christmas.  We smoked, and mixed all kinds of random liquor with coffee.  I had just a few sips of it, not much.  While watching Lord of the Rings: Return of the King, I felt a very big thump in my chest...

I noticed my heart beat in my neck, very strongly, and could feel it in my chest.  Then I couldn't.  My vision started to fade like when you stand up too fast, and I felt light headed.  I fell off the couch onto the floor, not sure what to do.  Then I started to have difficulty breathing.  My chest started to burn, as well as my stomach, just like when you try to hold your breath to your limits.  Then it felt like I was kicked in the balls, repeatedly.  That ball-kicking pain started to increase a lot, literally surpassing the previous maximum pain I felt many times over.  I started to lose the ability to see color, as everything turned shades black, white, and some other colors.  The pain seemed to keep doubling in intensity every few moments - increasing burning in my chest, and horrendously sharp lower stomach pain.  Seriously doubling in intensity over and over again.  After a few minutes that seemed like hours, I thought it was quite funny how bad the pain was.  The fact that it was exponentially increasing amused me.    

Laying there, pretty sure my heart had stopped, and definite that I couldn't breathe, I concluded I was in fact dieing.  Then came the emotional pain...  I was surprisingly happy about what I had done with my life, up until the last moments.  But the immanent doom was all to near.  I was looking up at the ceiling light, sort of aware of my friends holding my legs from jerking around, when I thought about going into the light.  "What if it were possible for everyone to be happy forever? Count me in"  Then, the catch, "What if for everyone to be happy forever, one person had to be in the worst pain forever?"  Ignoring that one person, I thought, "Well, the happy forever sounds good"  Then I realized, that one person would be me!  Especially because of how callous and uncaring I was for that one person, it should be me.  The strongest dread I've ever felt came over me.  I recognized clearly how self centered I had been all my life.  I felt how much pain I had caused others due to my own selfish actions.  I also noticed the movie was at the scene where Golem was falling down the mountain, bouncing off rocks.  Very synchronistic for where I felt to be headed.

To my surprise, I then thought of assuming the role of that one person to suffer excruciating pain forever so that everyone else would be happy.  I imagined how free and happy everyone else would be, permanently free from all pain, fear, and misery.  Love took over, and I felt overjoyed at the opportunity to do that for everyone.  It seemed to be fair, given how much everyone has helped me, and how I repaid that with selfishness.  All the pain immediately ceased, and blissful tingling spread through my spine, and then to my limbs.  I would do this, for everyone.  

Unfortunately, I forgot that for a moment, and was overcome by the fear of my whole world disappearing, and the unknown of what was about to happen together with the weight of my selfishness.  Immediately, the excruciating pain returned as if my balls were parked on by a large truck.  Luckily, the pain reminded me of everyone else.  I thought of how many people have died for the sake of others, how many people have submitted themselves to torture that probably surpasses the pain I am feeling, to protect those they love.  With renewed courage, I thought again that if I could suffer forever so that everyone else would be happy, I want to do that.  Immediately, the pain ceased again, and blissful tingling pervaded my body.  

As my vision faded to black, and then red with glittery swirls, my mind went back and forth in this way.  As I did so, the pain alternated with extreme peace and comfort.  I thought it was taking a while to die, but I was happy to die, because I had Love for everyone, willing to take on all their suffering happily, and believing that this was going to happen.  After a few more cycles, I thought, "I have really good conditions in this life to help people.  I have learned a lot of invaluable lessons, have an amazing network of friends, and am involved in some excellent volunteer work.  It would be nice to keep living and make the most of that for everyone's sake"  What a shame I hadn't thought of that sooner.

I wanted to be able to help others be able to die happily, instead of fearful.  To help everyone be happy, no matter what is going on, and to find a way to be peaceful inside, even if they are doing powerful things outside.  "Well, dammit, I'm going to try" I thought as I forced myself to take a breath.  The subconscious breathing control had completely shut down at this point, so it really took everything I had to inhale, and again to exhale.  I again noticed my chest burning, and the pain in my gut.  Forcing another breath, and another, it seemed to do nothing, but I decided to keep doing it anyway.  

Long story short(er), my vision returned, my heart gave a big thump, then some irregular beats, before resuming its normal rhythm.  The next scene I saw in the movie was of that big white tree at the top of that castle in the side of the mountain near the end of the movie.  I took that as a good sign, it looked pure, and healthy.

----------


## Rozollo

From the age of 12 to 26, I was in constant pain whenever I ate. Chronic, double-over pain, that the doctors couldn't figure out. Had my gallbladder removed, had many tests, and nothing. Switched my diet, and it was gone. I also have/had cluster headaches since childhood and chronic migraines. Those were pretty much blindingly painful for days on end.

The absolute worst, and closest I came to suicide, was when my eye surgery failed, and I had to endure it consciously as it failed a second time. I couldn't eat or drink anything for 3 days without vomiting (with eye surgery), and I had a constantly blinding headache that made me want to die. That was pretty horrific, and left me half blind. Two weeks ago, I had a tear in my retina, which was the same issue that started that last bout, and I had to have the wound lasered. Each laser felt like I was being hammer chiseled while staring at the Sun with my eye dilated. I had about 30 to 70 blasts she said.

----------


## Smashem

Nothing too bad, though it gets very annoying having to go places with a red anus, Apparently my mother pulled my arm so hard when I was little my elbow dislocated

----------


## Universal Mind

I broke up with a girlfriend 3 1/2 years ago because she was having drunk meltdowns about four times a week and was showing what a control freak she was. When I didn't have her any more, I fell about 10 times more in love with her and tried to get her back. It didn't work. About two months later, I saw that her Facebook status said, "In a relationship." The feeling I had at that moment was the worst feeling I have ever had. Being set on fire would have felt better. 

However, it was like a drug addiction. I craved her, but deep down, I knew that we weren't right for each other. Now I'm really glad we didn't get back together. The same drama would have happened again, and I would have broken up with her again. I might have gone through 50 cycles of that if she had been willing.

----------


## Athylus

Them feels Universal, my ex was a crazy woman too and I was head over heels for her. Two years later (wow, it's been that long already) I still can't figure out why, however I'm glad as well and would never get back to her. Perhaps breaking up with her was the most painful thing ever, yet.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Them feels Universal, my ex was a crazy woman too and I was head over heels for her. Two years later (wow, it's been that long already) I still can't figure out why, however I'm glad as well and would never get back to her. Perhaps breaking up with her was the most painful thing ever, yet.



That sucks. The really unstable ones can be mesmerizing. They are worse than heroin.

----------


## Athylus

> That sucks. The really unstable ones can be mesmerizing. They are worse than heroin.



I haven't had heroin luckily, so I wouldn't know. But mesmerizing they are indeed... it's strange.

----------


## calidreaming

Physically, I had an ovarian cyst and it wast the most excruciating pain I've ever endured. I could barely breathe without it feeling like I was being stabbed a million times in the stomach. Not a very pleasant time, and the doctors wouldn't give me anything for the pain, besides ibuprofen, which was completely useless. I was _not_ a happy camper. 

Emotionally; having to say goodbye to my dog. It's way harder than I'd ever imagined. I lived with her for 13 years, and suddenly to not see her every day was incredibly painful. I went with her to her final moments too, so that was quite difficult. Aside from that cyst, I'd never hurt so bad in my entire life.

----------


## EbbTide000

calidreaming

Sync, sync, synchronicity. Pain began Tuesday.  Saw doctor today, Friday. She gave me appointment for a pelvic ultrasound. 

Doc thinks I have an ovarian cyst. I got codine to see me through the weekend.





> Physically, I had an ovarian cyst and it wast the most excruciating pain I've ever endured. I could barely breathe without it feeling like I was being stabbed a million times in the stomach. Not a very pleasant time, and the doctors wouldn't give me anything for the pain, besides ibuprofen, which was completely useless. I was _not_ a happy camper. 
> 
> Emotionally; having to say goodbye to my dog. It's way harder than I'd ever imagined. I lived with her for 13 years, and suddenly to not see her every day was incredibly painful. I went with her to her final moments too, so that was quite difficult. Aside from that cyst, I'd never hurt so bad in my entire life.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

Waking life--> hitting pinky toe against a metal frame or any hard frame of any kind...wisdom tooth pain...that's about it.

Dream life--> Pain in a more emotional way than physical, i once woke up crying non-stop for 20mins, it was something too much...i forgot what it was i wish i had wrote it down but i wasn't in DV yet. :\

----------


## Alric

For me, it the pain I some times get in my stomach/abdomen. I don't know the cause but I think it is from just eating something that just doesn't sit right with me. I am not talking about food poisoning, but maybe the step down below it which happens for like half and hour or something then goes away.

It is just something about internal pain that feels worse that other sort of pain from getting hit or burning yourself or cutting yourself or anything like that.

----------


## Universal Mind

> For me, it the pain I some times get in my stomach/abdomen. I don't know the cause but I think it is from just eating something that just doesn't sit right with me. I am not talking about food poisoning, but maybe the step down below it which happens for like half and hour or something then goes away.
> 
> It is just something about internal pain that feels worse that other sort of pain from getting hit or burning yourself or cutting yourself or anything like that.



That sounds like heartburn. Tums helps with that, but Alka Seltzer completely eliminates it, if it's just heartburn. Really serious extremes of the same issue are acid reflux, and there are medications for it. I've never had that, so I don't know if Alka Seltzer works on it. I have wondered for a long time if acid reflux is the same thing as heartburn and big pharma is playing games to sell more expensive drugs.

----------


## Original Poster

Death

----------


## Darkmatters

^ Necropost

----------


## tropicalbreeze

> That sounds like heartburn.



could also be stomach bleeding.


as for me, i would say a knee injury. all i thought about during that time was being able to run again and getting back to the gym. just the thought of me not being able to do that which i felt passionate about had me contemplate suicide. luckily with time my knee healed and i was able to run again. my passion for fitness grew much stronger after that.

----------


## raffifish

The worst physical pain is probably when I had a bunch of glands removed from my throat and a tracheotomy. 

But I think depression is worse.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Hard to choose just one, but I think the worst physical pain was having cortisone injection treatment for keloid scarring. I needed about 25 injections per session, and scar tissue isn't flexible like normal skin, so I could feel it tearing open with every tiny millimetre that the needle moved. I had to go back for many sessions, and the scarring didn't heal that well in the end, anyway.  ::undecided:: 

I've had lucid nightmares where I experienced excruciatingly painful forms of torture, too, and I've felt emotions that were much more painful than any of that.

----------


## Djaxup

in waking life: kidney stones... and the resulting colic pain was just unbearable. I also suffer from migraine sometimes and took painkillers just before the kidney stone pain started. The docs refused to do surgery because my blood clotting would be seriously hampered by the painkillers and I had to wait for five days... I am very glad that the pain was coming and going in waves and not 24/7 in that time. But that was quite an experience. It's hard to describe. Feels like unreal pressure, as if your kidney is being crushed, to a point where you can no longer tell what part of your intestines it is that hurts. It begins like really, really bad back pain, but then worsens from minute to minute. I could not keep my mouth shut, and as an avid martial artist I am quite used to pain and am by no means a sissy. But I was unable to bear that pain in silence or keeping still.

The night just before surgery was the worst. 6 hours non stop pain that made me sprawl on the bed and moan/groan/cry uncontrollably. They started with novalgin and ended with morphine to kill the pain. Morphine worked, it dulled the sensation, but I could still feel it and it still hurt a lot. But boy, it was better. Made my vision freaky though.


As a teenage boy I was climbing a tree and fell down as my foot slipped away. I fell with my crotch onto a broken off tree stump, thick as an arm. That was a blinding pain, my oh my. I was not able to walk for an hour or so, I really feared that something was broken. ouch. But that kidney pain was a lot, a LOT worse.


in a dream: being crushed to death by a truck and dying inside a submarine that was crushed by water pressure. It was only a short moment before waking up horrified, but the pain was unreal (no pun intended) and carried over to waking conciousness for a few moments.

----------


## acatalephobic

Broken/infected tooth?

I waited too long to get my wisdoms out and eventually busted two, and one got badly infected.  Word to the wise, always have good dental!  Why?  

Because dental work is essential, very pricey, and without it an avoidable thing turns into way more pain and money than you could have EVER expected.  The longer you wait, the pricier it gets. 

Earaches, migraine, and severe sinus pain can be awful, but for me the bad tooth takes the cake as far as blinding, thought-inhibiting pain like no other. At the end I could barely dial the phone properly.

All things considered though I am grateful though because I know there's worse physical pain out there.

As for emotional pain, or dream pain...both I am less comfortable judging I guess?  These areas are less a 1-10 scale and more a grey area to begin with, and my reasoning would all be based on personal experience and opinon...  

If I had to hazard a guess though, I'd say the emotional pain of grief/loss in it's various forms is the worst emotional pain I've ever experienced.

----------


## Cubellius

I don't really know.. Call me a pansy, but I like to avoid things that could lead me to being hurt/in pain. Falling off a bike? Getting my teeth drilled? And emotional pain - I didn't really experience much of that either, either I'm just a bit cold hearted or haven't experienced anything too emotionally painful.

----------


## lucidmats

When I was about ten I burned my chin really bad! I had almost 3rd degree burns, after pouring boiling tee out of a broken thermo can on my face, worst pain I've ever felt! Also it kept hurting and hurting, never want to experience that again.
I could even take the skin of my face like a skin mask with a mouth hole and everything, really weird  :tongue2: 
Fortunately my skin healed amazingly good and it is like I've never burned myself at all  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Child birth. Right behind that, what acatalephobic said about teeth. I had a wisdom tooth that went rogue on me so bad once, that punching my temple with my fist actually helped a bit.





> I could even take the skin of my face like a skin mask with a mouth hole and everything, really weird



Wooooooooooooooooow O_O Glad it healed up good.

----------


## lucidmats

Thanks Ophelia!  :smiley:  

I'm fortunate to be able to keep my wisdom teeth. Best thing about it that I dont have to get any shots! I really hate needles  :paranoid:

----------


## Phantox

Getting pepper sprayed by Phase IV in the academy. The thing is the second strongest in the world apparently and its actuslly considered bear spray. As soon
as i opened my eyes, my knees almost hit the floor and it felt like i was gonna cry. Pain lasted for 3 days and 5 days on my hands and face. After the 5th day, my skin felt sunburnt

----------


## snoop

Honestly the longer life has gone on, I'm pretty sure life itself is the most painful. Of course I mean emotional turmoil and how painstakingly slow and long it seems to take. I handle things fine, in fact often I'm fairly happy and I tolerate stress pretty well, but something is up if I've been more than ready to die since the age of 16, and now that I am 23 I can't even imagine living 3 times longer than this because of how long it feels like I have been alive already. Maybe I'm just a really lonely dude. Physical pain has just never really bothered me, I've had plenty of situations that people would probably post about here but it's hard to even conjure most of them to mind because pain just comes and goes, even if it happens to last a few months at a time, it doesn't feel constant like living does. I've broke my nose on a parachute jump in the army and got a TBI with it, and fucked my hip up pretty bad on another, and I already mentioned getting hit in the head with a metal discus (which somehow I felt no pain from at all). Especially the quick pains, like breaking my nose, I didn't even feel until a few hours later. I more or less landed really fucked up and had my helmet slide forward and smashed face first into the ground, but all I could do is yell fuck real loud, then felt it to see if it was seriously deformed or anything and instantly blood was pouring down my face and all over my uniform. I've had more massive wrecks on bikes and skates when I was younger than I can count that left up to 3 appendages totally skinned. 

I realize it's not a discussion thread, but does anyone else seem to experience pain in the more fleeting way that I do? It's just unnatural for me to dwell on it if I even feel it at all. I don't want to try and sound like a badass, if anything I feel like being so tortured by life itself is kinda pussyish, so please don't take it that way. I'm just curious if there is anyone else that experiences pain the same way I do. In fact, one could say I experience pain in a very dissociated way. It feels like it happens but it doesn't, and then it's totally on the backburner, or as I said I'm completely separated from it. In dreams I am unable to experience physical pain at all.  There's also a state of mind I can put myself in that totally erases the ability to feel pain (honestly it's blind rage, but I can turn it on pretty easily) and I could get stabbed or hit with a baseball bat a few times when coming at somebody and probably not flinch or notice at all until after everything is said and done.

----------


## kylikeit

Recently, my cat, Pokey, died. He was the first cat I ever got to say goodbye to in the vet's office, and it was so sad. He was all drugged up, and he didn't even notice me. I cried so much, and then they took him into the back to euthanize him, and I could barely keep myself from crying on the car ride home. (Actually, that's a lie. I couldn't keep myself from crying on the car ride home.) 

We haven't picked up his ashes yet, but we're going to bury them in the same spot we bury all our other cats. At least now he'll be next to Elf. (She really lived a long time...22 1/2 years!) They knew each other when Pokey and his brother Smokey were very young. I'm actually crying right now just typing this. Smokey looked for Pokey for about two days after he was gone. But he could never find him...and he wouldn't anyway. We're probably going to bury his friend Jacob Marley's Ghost with him. (We had four cats before they died...now we're down to two...) We're probably going to get a third cat again in a couple months, but he could never replace Pokey or Jacob.

----------


## Eonnn

At age 4, I lost my left eye in an accident with a piece of glass.

I was playing with a bunch of kids twice my age and one of them was throwing a broken piece of glass in the air and catching it. Saying "hey guys, look how cool I am, look what I can do" so I said "that's not hard I can do that". The third time I threw it in the air it came back at an angle and sliced my eye open. Everyone bolted off, and I was left to push my bike back home whilst blood was pouring out my eye. My dad took me straight to hospital and by the time I got there I had soaked a whole tea-towel full of blood. Doctors stitched me up then delivered the bad news, my optical nerve had been severed and I would never see through that eye again. At age 17 I got a prosthetic eye which looks much better than a smaller dead eye that had a cateract over it. Went through all my school years with that dead eye, not fun.

----------


## FryingMan

I fell off a fence (head first!) around 4th grade and knocked out 2 teeth, and spent the next 10 years in and out of a dentists chair, those visits were excruciating a lot of the time.   Oh, yeah, the time when I had sailed with friends and was helping to put the boat in order after returning, a fully stretched bungy cord slipped out of my grasp and the end whipped right into my face/cheek, shattering a tooth, and I was 2 states away from home.     Probably the worst was when as a curious (and stupid) child, I wondered what would happen as I sat near the hinge of a large park fence while it was opening and stuck a finger in the hinge as it was closing:  I presented the crushed-to-a-bloody-pulp fingertip to my mother, screaming, and then I had to to have stitches on the raw mess, I don't even remember that, I probably blocked it out.   Or maybe it was the time in kindergarten I fell forwards face-first (I did that a lot I guess) onto our scalloped/ridged/rough cement driveway and scraped off my face.    Man what a childhood I had.

edit: Eek hadn't read the other entries and I guess now I will not, this page is bad enough.   You guys have me beat easily.   False tooth is nothing compared to false eye, by a mile.

Ah, emotional pain.   I  held my beloved but very sick dog in my arms as the drugs were administered to put him to sleep and I felt with my hand on his chest his last heartbeat.   Appropriate for this board, he came to both my wife and I in dreams and said good-bye as a youthful young pup a few days before that, pretty amazing.

----------


## Forg

I am quite a lucky guy I think, after reading some of these experiences  :Oh noes: .
The thing that should have hurt the most was a 5/6 centimeters long, 1 cm deep cut in my leg. But it actually didn't hurt, alcohol, thank you.

The thing that did hurt most, was an anesthetic injection in the bottom of my foot, awfull.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ah, emotional pain.   I  held my beloved but very sick dog in my arms as the drugs were administered to put him to sleep and I felt with my hand on his chest his last heartbeat.   Appropriate for this board, he came to both my wife and I in dreams and said good-bye as a youthful young pup a few days before that, pretty amazing.



Yeah. That's a bad one for sure. And what makes it more painful is when I think: Oh, it's ok because Ziggy died comfortably in my arms. But I don't fucking know if it was comfortable at all, or a fucking nightmare at the vet for him. Pets aren't people.

I hate when I have thoughts like that  ::blue::

----------


## FryingMan

> I hate when I have thoughts like that



Yeah I sometimes torture myself with thoughts like "Did he know what was happening?   That it was his last moment?"  I also thought that about my cats from long ago.   I usually try to suppress thinking like that because I go through a box of kleenex really fast that way.

----------


## proctree

I got a metal spike in my skull when I was 7. I was going down one of those metal slides that have a small bar above them, slipped while I was running and hit my head against the bar. For some incredibly dumb reason, the bar had sharp spikes on it. Not kidding. I bled a lot, went to the hospital and since the doctors didn't have anesthetic (thats romania for you) they had to pull the spike out and stitch my wound while I was awake. Not fun, but honestly it wasn't terribly painful.





> At age 4, I lost my left eye in an accident with a piece of glass.
> 
> I was playing with a bunch of kids twice my age and one of them was throwing a broken piece of glass in the air and catching it. Saying "hey guys, look how cool I am, look what I can do" so I said "that's not hard I can do that". The third time I threw it in the air it came back at an angle and sliced my eye open. Everyone bolted off, and I was left to push my bike back home whilst blood was pouring out my eye. My dad took me straight to hospital and by the time I got there I had soaked a whole tea-towel full of blood. Doctors stitched me up then delivered the bad news, my optical nerve had been severed and I would never see through that eye again. At age 17 I got a prosthetic eye which looks much better than a smaller dead eye that had a cateract over it. Went through all my school years with that dead eye, not fun.



That's pretty brutal.

----------


## Eonnn

> That's pretty brutal.



Yeah I often wonder how it compares to giving birth.

----------


## HelloBro123

A doctor had to insert a urinary catheter to my %&*&*#. It was awful. The pain is excruciating. I can't control myself from screaming in agony. 

I've to endure the pain for 16 hours and not to mention the pain I've to get through from removing it after that. 

My genital developed a pus after that with a bit of tore skin due to the removal of the catheter. I've to endure the pain from peeing.

I had a nightmare about it sometimes. Never again. Never anymore.

----------


## Ashikael

I guess I haven't endured much physical pain. I think the most painful thing I experienced was when the dentist takes that hook-shaped thing and jams it into your cavity and says "Does that hurt?" and it feels like a damn knife running across raw nerve. OF COURSE IT HURTS IT'S A CAVITY OW D:

Most emotional pain I've endured... god, a whole lot. Probably when my seizures got worse and I couldn't even go to high school because I'd have a seizure sitting in class like every day. I had to drop out because of it. Further worsened by the fact that the other teenagers made fun of me for it before I left. It was the worst feeling in the world, because my SAT and ACT scores were so amazing and I was aiming for Harvard and I wanted to eventually get into forensic entomology. Then my seizures totally ruined everything and now I'm stuck at home on disability while my husband is the money-maker. Kind of a sadistic turn of events there.

----------


## HelloBro123

> Further worsened by the fact that the other teenagers made fun of me for it before I left. It was the worst feeling in the world, because my SAT and ACT scores were so amazing and I was aiming for Harvard and I wanted to eventually get into forensic entomology. Then my seizures totally ruined everything and now I'm stuck at home on disability while my husband is the money-maker. Kind of a sadistic turn of events there.



People can be such an ***holes. I wish someone teaches those teenagers some reasonable lesson to not messed with a person's emotion. I can't stand people with such attitude. At least, you've someone precious by your side. I know it's tough but please cheered up. :-)

----------


## Chewnie91

> Ah, emotional pain.   I  held my beloved but very sick dog in my arms as the drugs were administered to put him to sleep and I felt with my hand on his chest his last heartbeat.   Appropriate for this board, he came to both my wife and I in dreams and said good-bye as a youthful young pup a few days before that, pretty amazing.



That is so sad  :Sad:  nothing gets to me more than a sad story involving a pet. My girlfriend and I got three pets all within a few months, and all around the same age (even though I tried to object). Now all I can think about is how terrible its going to be when they get older! What if they all pass within the same year?!  :Sad:  I would be a disaster!

As far as the worst pain I've ever experienced, I wont go into any detail. I'll just say I was at the ER, under 3 rounds of morphine and about to get a "minor" procedure done while still awake. It was my first time on morphine and so I thought I wouldn't feel a thing. As soon as the scalpel cut into me I passed out from the pain, I just remember something so explosively painful that I couldn't even see straight and then everything faded to black. Worst one second of my life!

----------


## Karlitaki

When i had stomach ache i think it was pretty heavy pain.
also Wisdom tooth pains are really crazy if u can't go to doctor etc and hits ur brain that hard and pills are temporarily.

but if u mean for physical pains i think im glad i never had anything crazy happen to me, maybe i walked on something like spike when i was younger, tried to climb through a broken window when i was child and i cut abit flesh of my elbow.
idk... more likely mind stuff

----------

